# Se lo voy a decir



## TAfixe77X

Olá gente!

Fico com dúvidas com a tradução deste frase em espanhol para português europeu:

"Se lo voy a decir". 

Obrigado desde já!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

TAfixe77X said:


> Olá gente!
> 
> Fico com dúvidas com a tradução deste frase em espanhol para português europeu:
> 
> "Se lo voy a decir".
> 
> Obrigado desde já!


Bem-vindo, Taf!

Acho que seria: Vou dizê-lo.

Mas, talvez fosse bom esperar alguém de Portugal confirmar ou informar como é.


----------



## Outsider

*Vou dizer-lho* ou *vou-lho dizer*. 

Mas também se diria mais simplesmente "Vou dizer-lhe" ou "vou-lhe dizer".


----------



## TAfixe77X

Muito obrigado, Ricardo e Outsider! =)


----------



## Mangato

É possível que esteja errado, pois interpreto expressões diferentes *vou dizer-lho*, e *vou dizê-lo*

_Vou dizer-lho =  vou dizer a ele_
_Vou dizê-lo =   vou dizer (o que sei), mas não digo a quem_

Agradeço confirmação


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> É possível que esteja errado, pois interpreto expressões diferentes *vou dizer-lho*, e *vou dizê-lo*
> 
> _Vou dizer-lho = vou dizer a ele (o que sei)_
> _Vou dizê-lo = vou dizer (o que sei), mas não digo a quem_
> 
> Agradeço confirmação


 
Está correcto, Mangato.


----------



## TAfixe77X

Carfer e Mangato, muito obrigado pela ajuda. Neste aspecto que o Português torna-se dificil. Em geral, é uma língua complicada mesmo.... =)


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Mangato said:


> É possível que esteja errado, pois interpreto expressões diferentes *vou dizer-lho*, e *vou dizê-lo*
> 
> _Vou dizer-lho =  vou dizer a ele_
> _Vou dizê-lo =   vou dizer (o que sei), mas não digo a quem_
> 
> Agradeço confirmação



Como a sua apreciação está correta, gostaria então de saber como ficaria a tradução da expressão original para o português, já que em "se lo voy a decir", o "se" seria "a ele" e o "lo" seria "aquilo que será dito".

Nas frases do Mangato, parece ser que sempre fica faltando um dos complementos:
_Vou dizer-lho =  vou dizer a ele._ *mas dizer o quê a ele?* o "o" de "lho" tem implícito "isto"/"aquilo que se dirá"? (aqui no Brasil, salvo melhor juízo, creio que ninguém diria ou escreveria "dizer-lho" (mas, talvez seja correto gramaticalmente)
_Vou dizê-lo =   vou dizer (o que sei), mas não digo a quem._ *Dizer o que se sabe, a quem?*
Como seria em português, de modo a não faltar nenhum complemento? direi-lhe isto? / dir-lhe-ei isto ? (quê estranho...)   
Me enrolei...


----------



## Mangato

Posso dizer besteira, porque falo desde o ponto da gramática galega. 
*Llo* (lho) é o conglomerado oblícuo de terceira pessoa o+lo equivalente a o espanhol *selo.* Lembro agora un eslogan contra o sida que fez escándalo há alguns anos

*Póntelo - Pónselo, *em galego *pono- ponllo*

Cumprimentos

Achei que é possivel que aconteça mesmo isso no português.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Outsider

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Como a sua apreciação está correta, gostaria então de saber como ficaria a tradução da expressão original para o português, já que em "se lo voy a decir", o "se" seria "a ele" e o "lo" seria "aquilo que será dito".
> 
> Nas frases do Mangato, parece ser que sempre fica faltando um dos complementos:
> _Vou dizer-lho =  vou dizer a ele._


Não falta nenhum complemento, porque _lho_ já inclui os dois:

lho = lhe + o = a ele + isso


----------



## Alentugano

Ricardo Tavares said:


> _
> Vou dizer-lho =  vou dizer a ele._



Ricardo,
Vou dizer-lho = vou dizê-lo a ele/ela = Vou falar isso/aquilo pra ele/ela.
Este lho é mais usado na escrita. Na fala tendemos a simplificar como bem referiu Outsider num post acima, então o mais comum é você ouvir "vou dizer-lhe" ou "vou-lhe dizer".


----------



## TAfixe77X

Obrigado a todos pelo esclarecimento!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Não falta nenhum complemento, porque _lho_ já inclui os dois:
> 
> lho = lhe + o = a ele + isso


Hummm, foi o que eu pensei....mas, acho que é uma forma muito antiga de se escrever, não (apesar de corretíssima)? Falar assim, nem pensar (pelo menos no Brasil, creio eu).

Obrigado Out!


----------

